#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Sklerosierung der ISG. >

## manni.w

_                          Hallo an Alle, 
letzten Freitag war es dann so weit, bei mir wurde eine Sklerosierung (Verödung) der ISG vorgenommen._ _
Das Ganze fand mit zur Hilfenahme eines CT statt. Zuerst wurde eine    örtliche Betäubung am unteren Ende der Wirbelsäule mittels    Einspritzungen durch geführt, und danach die Sonden in die Spalten der    ISG eingesetzt. Dies war zwar unangenehm, aber nicht mit großen    Schmerzen verbunden. Allerdings dann beim einpressen der 8 ccm 40%er    Zuckerlösung in jedem Gelenk hintereinander war es dann doch mal eine    Zeit lang schmerzhaft, und ich hörte meine ich die Engelchen im Himmel    singen.   Wenn man aber bedenkt, vielleicht an dieser Stelle evtl. 2  Jahre zum   Teil oder ganz schmerzfrei zu sein, fallen die kurzzeitigen  Schmerzen   außer Gewicht.
Bei mir zeigt sich heute schon eine Schmerz-Reduktion von ca. 50% ! 
Hoffe sehr, dass ich hier den Einen oder Anderen in dieser Richtung Leidenden etwas Hoffnung bringen kann!__ 
Liebe Grüße Manni_ __

----------


## manni.w

....Leider hat die Sklerosierung bei mir nun doch nicht den großen Erfolg gebracht, war allerdings zwei Monate von Rückenschmerzen frei. 
Nun hat mein Rheumadoc nach einem eingehenden Gespräch sich dazu durch  gerungen, mir nach langer Zeit mit MTX-Spritzen wieder Arava  zu  verordnen. Leider konnte ich in der vergangenen Zeit mit MTX keine  Besserung meiner Rückenschmerzen erreichen, ob wohl das Medi auf die  äußeren Gelenke relativ gut ansprach. Nach meiner Meinung waren die  Rückenprobleme früher bei Arava nicht, oder nur unwesentlich schlimm. 
Soll nun für die erste Zeit zusätzlich doch, aber nur  zweiwöchig  MTX  20 spritzen, bis Arava zu wirken anfängt. Damals hatte ich A. abgesetzt  wegen des Haarausfalls, habe aber im nach hinein von mehreren Patienten  gehört, dass diese Nebenwirkung nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder  nachlässt. Hoffentlich nicht erst dann, wenn alle Haare ausgefallen sind! :Zunge raus:  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  :Grin:  :Grin:  
Außerdem wurde ein neues Skelett-Szintigramm erstellt, um notfalls gezielt Cortison-Spritzen  im ISG-Bereich platzieren zu können.  
LG Manni

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Manni,
ich wundere mich, dass dir dein Rheumadoc MTX für den Rücken verabreicht hat.
Meine Rheumatologin hat dieses Jahr auch schon überlegt, mich vom Cortison auf MTX umzustellen, aber sie sagte, das würde für den Rücken nichts helfen, sondern nur in den peripheren Gelenken wirken.  
Ich hoffe für dich, dass dein Arzt was Gutes für dich findet.

----------


## manni.w

Hallo Elisabeth, 
Danke für deine Antwort!
Du hast natürlich recht dass MTX nicht auf den Rücken wirkt. Es war so  bei mir, dass die Schmerzen an den kleinen und äußeren Gelenken eine  Zeit lang im Vordergrund standen, und da hat dieses Medi wirklich gute  Dienste geleistet. Wie du aber auch mit Sicherheit weißt ändert und  erweitert die Arthritis ganz gerne mal ihre Lage, und erhält dann auch besondere Beinamen; hab ich mal gehört? Aber hab davon noch nicht viel Ahnung, dass weißt du ganz bestimmt viel besser als ich! Denn so lange habe ich noch keine Erfahrung. 
Lieben Gruß, Manni

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Manni,
ja natürlich habe ich auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich das Rheuma ausbreitet und sich neue Formen sucht.
Ich habe Spondylarthritis (Wirbelsäulenrheuma = Entzündung der Wirbelkörper) - bei mir eher im oberen Bereich -, das ihren Weg durch die peripheren Gelenke gesucht hat und sich auch in den Weichteilen festgesetzt hat. 
Ich nehme 5 mg Kortison ein und Arcoxia 90, mit dessen Hilfe ich das Kortison reduzieren konnte. Da aber Kortison so arge Nebenwirkungen hat, soll ich im nächsten Jahr auf einen TNF-alpha Blocker umgestellt werden, wie man es oft bei einer Morbus Bechterew macht, weil es ziemlich ähnlich ist. Nur jetzt noch nicht, weil ich eine Zyste an einer LWS-Bandscheibe habe, die mir auf die Nerven drückt und wahrscheinlich operieren braucht. Da kann man dann nicht mit einem Blocker arbeiten.
Letztes Jahr sollte ich auf Sulfasalazin umgestellt werden, das eigentlich gut verträglich ist, aber ich wurde nur krank davon (Kreislaufstörungen und totale Erschöpfung) und geholfen hat es nichts. So muss halt eins nach dem anderen ausprobiert werden, hilft alles nichts, denn das Kortison schädigt auf die Dauer sehr.
Soviel für heute.

----------


## manni.w

Hallo an alle, 
also heute ist nun etwas geschehen, wo mit ich gar nicht gerechnet habe. Vor ca. einer Stunde rief mich mein Rheumadoc wegen des Szintigramm-Ergebnis an. Er sagte, die schmerzen kommen bei mir gar nicht von den ISG, sondern von den Facettengelenken neben der 4ten und 5ten Lendenwirbel. An den Wirbeln wurde ich vor ca. einem Jahr erfolgreich operiert wegen einer Einengung der Nerven, einen Bandscheibenvorfall und einer Zyste, das Ganze mit sehr starken Schmerzen. Es sieht so aus als wenn meine Spsoriasis-Artritis (PsA) sich nun diesen Schwachpunkt ausgesucht hat. Nehme nun seit neuster Zeit Arava 20 täglich und als Übergang noch 14tägig etwas MTX. Jetzt heißt es nur noch abwarten! :Zwinker:

----------

